# My New Zaino Kit



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It had to happen sooner or later! :lol:

In the quest to find an LSP that will best reward time and effort put into machine finishing, I find myself swaying away from carnuaba wax and onto the ultimate in paint sealents: Zaino.

My new toys:










Z-PC Fusion
Z-1 Polish Lok
Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish
Z-5 PRO Polish
Z-6 Ultra Clean
Z-7 Show Car Wash
Z-8 Grand Finale
Z-9 Leather Soft
Z-10 Leather in a Bottle
Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss
Z-18 Clay Bar
ZFX Accelerator

Normally, sealent finishes dont quite appeal to me that way the warmth of a wax finish does, but I've got a nseaking suspicion that Zaino will be able to deliver something that no other sealents I've tried can - time will tell, and testing will be starting soon on my panels before the Volvo is treated to a mega spring detail where Zaino will be properly used in anger! I'm looking forward to it. :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I have some Z16. 

Awesome little collection there Dave but I'm upset that you have defected to the Z brigade. :lol:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

god dave u dont do things by halves do you?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Delivery Dave, am yet to try it myself, hopefully sometime soon


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Put it on this weekend!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

goodness me! u dont mess around


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

trust me Dave you will like very muchly! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Dave :thumb: 

I put 2 coats of ZFX'd Z2pro on the MX5 last week and the finish was as good as Zym*l Concours.

Hopefully I'll get a chance to wash it this week and get another 3 or so coats on.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

One thing missing though Dave is Z AIO :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Zaino Collection*

Nice group of ZZZZZZs there dave


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave you are going to get ZAINOED


----------



## Brent (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> It had to happen sooner or later! :lol:
> 
> In the quest to find an LSP that will best reward time and effort put into machine finishing, I find myself swaying away from carnuaba wax and onto the ultimate in paint sealents: Zaino.
> 
> ...


I didn't even realize Z-1 Polish Lok was still sold, I thought it was replaced with Z AIO.


----------



## Tony @ Zaino (Apr 26, 2007)

Very glad to hear you're giving Zaino a chance with an open mind Dave. Hope to hear any feedback you'd be willing to offer on our products... be it love it, hate it, or anywhere between. I have a feeling that DW will expect nothing less than a fully documented report.

I keep some Z-1 purely for sentimental value, particularly since ZFX and subsequently Z-AIO have been under development and release. I've had offers of good money for some old Z-1 though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave , i think you will love the Zaino once you give it a go ... remember the key is use sparingly .... really really thin ....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i need to try some zaino aswell

got some Klasse AIO & SG to try before that tho, like yourself, ive never used sealents before, im a wax man


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sweet dave,i think i will be ordering me the Zaino Ultimate Protection Show Car Kit.

next week! need to try the stuff


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave.. Welcome to the fold! IMVHO this is like a wonder product.. It never ceases to amaze me! Yes its a bit labout intensive esp the ZFX route but the finish achieved is simply awesome! Happy buffing my friend!


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Great purchase,
Cant wait to hear your thoughts, i've never tried a wax myself, but i do love zaino, & the Z10 is just the best.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ive got loads of zaino and i love it. Especialy on silver and white cars. You need to get the aio dave. Its probably the best paint cleaner in the world.

Dont get the clear seal though, its pants.

Just wish zaino didnt take so long to apply (3 coats)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

anybody care to explain the order as to which all that is applied?? 

do you need all them polishes for instance, i mean why is there 3?? :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

paddy328 said:


> Ive got loads of zaino and i love it. Especialy on silver and white cars. You need to get the aio dave. Its probably the best paint cleaner in the world.
> 
> Dont get the clear seal though, its pants.
> 
> Just wish zaino didnt take so long to apply (3 coats)


Clear Seal is great if you know how to use it 

Dave has some as I sent him a sample before.


----------



## Brent (Feb 1, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> do you need all them polishes for instance, i mean why is there 3?? :lol:


Zaino has a habit of calling its sealants polishes (Z-2 and Z-5), I have no idea. Z-1 I believe in a paint cleaner. The only polish in the picture is Z-PC.



ianFRST said:


> anybody care to explain the order as to which all that is applied??


Z-18 A clay bar
Z-PC A true polish
Z-1 Polish Lock - I believe a paint cleaner used to prep the paint surface
Z-5 A sealant that is recommended on dark colors due to its ability to hid paint imperfections
Z-2 A sealant to use on top of Z-5 or on lighter color cars
Z-CS A spray wipe on walk away sealant which many Zaino'ers like to use on top of Z-5 or Z-2.
Z-8 A touch up spray that many like to use to touch up the look of their cars between details
Z-6 A quick detailers
Z-7 A car wash
Z-9 Leather cleaner
Z-10fLeather conditioner
Zfx - Accelerates the time Z-2 and Z-5 bonds/cures.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> do you need all them polishes for instance, i mean why is there 3?? :lol:


Zaino is a complete system for your paint, you dont need them all, the most basic would be Z2 or Z5 with ZFX, or just the AIO, but zaino works best with layers & there are so many different ways to add those.

The Z1 is more of a bonding agent, for the first layer, if not using AIO/ZFX.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Clear Seal is great if you know how to use it
> 
> Dave has some as I sent him a sample before.


And its still happily protecting my alloys :thumb: That bottle you sent will last a while


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> And its still happily protecting my alloys :thumb: That bottle you sent will last a while


CS is a awesome product people just found it a little hard to get the hang of first time round but if they kept with it its 1 product you would never be without. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice Dave! you will be more than impressed with Zaino!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I normally prefer a wax but love the finish me and Alex L got from using it on my car (ZFX'd Z2 Pro) :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

One looks forward to spring time Dave.


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

Any thoughts on the leather cleaner and conditioner?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have the Z-PC Fusion it was my first detailing product its fantastic


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very much looking forward to reading your thoughts on Zaino. I imagine you'll be comparing the finish it provides with various waxes, especially as you have a few to hand . Are you considering comparing durability with the likes of 915 or JS109? I appreciate this would be a long term proposition however.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Matt G said:


> Any thoughts on the leather cleaner and conditioner?


Not yet.. testing has been put on hold while my gf is here, as she's leaving for Russia for 12 weeks on the 18th... Will be the first products I try out though. 



Phisp said:


> I am very much looking forward to reading your thoughts on Zaino. I imagine you'll be comparing the finish it provides with various waxes, especially as you have a few to hand . Are you considering comparing durability with the likes of 915 or JS109? I appreciate this would be a long term proposition however.


Durability will definitely be tested out with Zaino as this is another of its appeals to me... Will be comparing with Collinite waxes and EGP sealent (don't have any 109 to hand, have only seen varied reports on its durability)... Two layers of 476S have so far held the durability crown for me, but Zaino will be on my car throughout the summer and next winter so I can fully try it out.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> but Zaino will be on my car throughout the summer and next winter so I can fully try it out.


Dave - are you _seriously_ expecting us to believe you will be sticking to only 1 product on your car for the entire summer and winter :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - are you _seriously_ expecting us to believe you will be sticking to only 1 product on your car for the entire summer and winter :doublesho :lol:


Well knowing me, that wont be easy, but I think the test will be worth it 

Besides, I've got my dad's car to try the other LSP combos which are interesting me in the summer months too... namely Polycharged Liquid Souveran, Polycharged EX-P (to see exactly what the Polycharge gains on relatively low durabillity products  )


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

How long, do you think, before your tempted to top with your favourite wax Dave, I'll give it twenty minutes:lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Where did you get all the kit from Dave?

Would be great to see a Dave KG write-up review of all the Zaino range!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Where did you get all the kit from Dave?
> 
> Would be great to see a Dave KG write-up review of all the Zaino range!


I agree, if Dave KG likes it then Zaino sales will be going up, possible DW group buy??


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Good Stuff Dave 

I have been using Zaino for quite sometime now and love the 'no nonsense' sealant approach to give excellent results.

A clear favourite with my customers who are after durability.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Slick 77 said:


> I agree, if Dave KG likes it then Zaino sales will be going up, possible DW group buy??


You'd better get some before the sales rush! :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> You'd better get some before the sales rush! :thumb:


I'm tempted, especially after seeing this post! :argie:


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Slick 77 said:


> I'm tempted, especially after seeing this post! :argie:


Then you should have a look at the pics here.
BTW.... it's a complete mystery to me why Zaino isn't more popular in the UK.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, that RS4 looks great :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: awesome finish


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mike_001 said:


> BTW.... it's a complete mystery to me why Zaino isn't more popular in the UK.


Has to be applied above 13 degrees C

We only get that a few days a year :lol:


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Has to be applied above 13 degrees C
> 
> We only get that a few days a year :lol:


I've done several cars with Zaino while temperatures have been well below 10 degrees. I had to let it sit sometimes for up to an hour to get streak-free results. But except that.... no problems at all.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

How much for all that stuff then Dave ?


----------

